# reschedule mentor session



## freebrady (Jul 17, 2015)

hi anyone know how to reschedule a mentor session received a link from lyft but it does not work thanks!


----------



## five star jeff (Jun 19, 2015)

You should have gotten call from your mentor or sms text. Just contact your mentor and ask for new time. If you cant find contact info just go to dashboard online and schedule a new time and the mentor will confirm it or suggest alternative time and place...


----------



## freebrady (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks, the mentor for the original session was a no call no show I looked in the dashboard. But could not find what you suggested, it seems i am stuck in background check hell


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Freebrady, I was in a similar situation; it took about a week but eventually my mentor session was picked up and scheduled with a new mentor.

In talking with my mentor, he mentioned that the process had changed (for the worse) recently, and that it was out of the mentor's control if/when they received requests.


----------



## freebrady (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

